# REPTILES PLUS 2, Poole, Dorset.



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Hello all,

Just to let all relevant parties know that the second Reptiles Plus store will be opening Friday 9th October at 10am. The address is :-

Reptiles Plus 2,
8 Tatnam Crescent,
Poole,
Dorset,
BH15 2HG.

01202 667033

Opening hours :- Mon-Fri 10-6, Sun 12-4.

This shop will be strictly retail, for any wholesale enquiries please contact the Southbourne/Bournemouth store on 01202 421117.

See you soon,
Al


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Good to hear, may just have to pop in!!!

Ben


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Good to hear, may just have to pop in!!!
> 
> Ben


Be good to see you mate, hope all well


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

All going great, sals starting to drop young now!!!
32 so far!!!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I might pop over for a nosey........


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

cool. i'll be down at the weekend alex. you in charge there then? how is ian doing?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

serpentsupplies said:


> cool. i'll be down at the weekend alex. you in charge there then? how is ian doing?


Hi Mark!

I'm the manager of this store, with Nik still managing the Southbourne store, however Nik will ultimately be in charge of all things Reptiles Plus Ltd. Jason will be livestock manager as normal. Ian is cheerful and is in fine spirits, though i can't really give anymore details than this on a public forum, as it's not my business to do so bud. But touch wood, he's doing great, thanks for asking mate 

Hope all well,
Al


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

good good glad to hear that. will be down on saturday. see you soon


----------



## ginger curls (Jan 1, 2009)

brilliant :2thumb:

thats alot closer for me

i will be down with my daughter very soon


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

how did it all go today? i'll be down tomoz. better still be standing!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Good to see so many of you coming in, and thankyou to all customers for their kind words - just waiting for our amphibian and invert racks to be made, but we do still have a few fairly difficult to obtain species in at the moment. We have '09 cresties available at £39.95 each. 

Thanks again,
Al


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad you had a good day, hope to make it out soon

Ben


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Glad you had a good day, hope to make it out soon
> 
> Ben


It'll be good to catch up, not in till Monday now mate, hope all well - see you soon!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah was good cheers. great shop that i'm sure will ever expand!!- and get some wicked frogs!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Stunning early '09 Spider Royal male is £300, good weight and taking giant mice, immaculately. Available at the Southbourne store 01202 421117.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Well what a lovely shop.....

We visited today, bought a couple of lovely cresties. The shop is really nicely laid out with really helpful staff. Even helped us to the car as we bought way too much! :lol2:

We then took a trip to the other shop (to buy more cresties!). I even had a hold of the above mentioned Spider Royal and yes, he's stunning. They even probed him for me just to double check he was a male (he is male), shame I want a female!

Many thanks, guys.....:2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Simplylucy said:


> Well what a lovely shop.....
> 
> We visited today, bought a couple of lovely cresties. The shop is really nicely laid out with really helpful staff. Even helped us to the car as we bought way too much! :lol2:
> 
> ...


Thankyou Lucy! I'm pleased you like the shop, and good luck with those cresties, i think you've cleared us out now 

Cheers
Al


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Thankyou Lucy! I'm pleased you like the shop, and good luck with those cresties, i think you've cleared us out now
> 
> Cheers
> Al


I ony bought 6. :blush: They are so cute it's hard to say no, I wanted to take them all home! 

Should have bought another Exo though. Filled the new one with Cresties so need another for my Pygmy Cham now! Oh well, I'll have to visit again!:whistling2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Simplylucy said:


> I ony bought 6. :blush: They are so cute it's hard to say no, I wanted to take them all home!
> 
> Should have bought another Exo though. Filled the new one with Cresties so need another for my Pygmy Cham now! Oh well, I'll have to visit again!:whistling2:


I will be bringing into the shop soon some CB09 Rieppeleon brevicaudatus that i bred at home recently - so keep an eye out if you want some CB Pygmy chameleons


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

HI - went in yesterday as well. Looked great! I'll have some bearded pygmies in a few weeks Alex as well if you need any more 
Yemens in the incubator also.


----------

